#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Think cell with many date points

## Jonathan9

Hi,

Is anybody here using Think Cell?

I'm making a normal line chart but I have approx. 80 date points and when I'm putting that in I end up with this:

thinkcell.PNG

I can't do much with that unfortunately. Does anybody know how make like in excel where excess dates are removed to make it readable?

Thanks

----------


## cbatrody

Hi,

Can you please post a sample template here?

----------


## MarvinTucker

I am not getting what does this post means

----------


## MrShorty

I don't know anything about Think Cell. It looks like Excel is displaying too many category labels, so what you would need to do is change the "interval between labels" parameter of the format horizontal axis dialog: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...246.aspx?CTT=1

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

This is a PowerPoint forum. Is your question related to Powerpoint??

----------


## protonLeah

spageopriya12,

Links directly to personal commercial services on your own blogs or code sites is prohibited. Links in posts must be to relevant free solutions on your site.Links in signatures must be to landing site of your blog that clearly promotes the free material above the commercial offerings.Cross-promotion of, or links to, forums competitive to this forum in signatures or posts is prohibited.

----------


## Pritu Sinha

Hello
   I need a Production Planning track Sheets Can any body who help me regarding this.

Regards.
Pritu Sinha

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

